# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Crypt with crumpled leaves

## balefire

Hi,
I am looking for the name of the crypt that has crumpled leaves.
Something that looks like the leave of the Aponogeton boivinianus.
Can someone help me.

regards

----------


## illumbomb

You can try to google Cryptocoryne balansae to see if this is the species you are referring to since this is the species that is readily available in LFS. Else other less common species which you may want to google will be Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia and Cryptocoryne hudoroi to check.

----------


## balefire

Thank you so much illumb.
I think Cryptocoryne hudoroi or maybe Cryptocoryne keei is what i am looking for.

Now the next question is, where can i get them in sg?

regards

----------


## illumbomb

C. hudoroi and C. keei are quite difficult to find in Singapore and even if available they are usually quite expensive, like $20 to $30 per plant as they are collected directly from the wild and sold to collectors who usually only buy one or two plants. Customers used to be able to quote the code number from The Aquarium Plant Handbook by Oriental Aquarium at C328 and ask them to help to buy the plants stated and I believe the prices would be cheaper as these are farm grown or tissue cultured plants. Within the handbook are some cryptocoryne species with bullate leaves as well such as C. usteriana and the smaller C. affinis. You may want to consider these alternative species and this route of procurement instead if you are planning to buy larger quantity for aquascaping.

----------


## balefire

Thank for yr suggestion. It seems like a lot of crypt has the leave structure I like. I will go check up the handbook for the commonly available one. Thanks.

----------

